# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  qué es la credibilidad?

## magobernal

hola, soy nuevo y me gustaria seber que es la credibilidad y como se gana.
Tambien me gustaria saber en que consiste y para que sirven los "cargos" que tiene la gente (moderador, dentro del circulo, aprendiz...)

----------


## AHC

MagoBernal

Lo de los puntos de credibilidad aun está en discusion por parte del Equipo de Moderacion y la Administración...fueron implantados dentro de un paquete de medidas para la puntuación interna de los usuarios activos y que ayudaría muchisimo a la hora de la entrada al Area Secreta.
Debo comentar que aun está en discusion así que no le prestes demasiada atención.

Por el tema de los "Cargos" son simplemente "leyendas" que van cambiando segun la cantidad de mensajes que cada uno escribe en el foro y denota una cierta experiencia dentro del mismo aunque no signifique una "Educación Magica" superior.

PD : Muevo Hilo a Preguntas Frecuentes  :Wink1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------

